# كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)



## أرزنا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*من مؤلفات جبران خليل جبران*

*سلام المسيح*​ 


*كيف صرت مجنونا*​ 

*هذه قصتي إلى كل من يودّ أن يعرف كيف صرت مجنونا : في قديم الأيام قبل ميلاد كثيرين من الآلهة نهضت من نوم عميق فوجدت أن جميع براقعي قد سرقت- الراقع السبعة التي حكتها وتقنعت بها في حيواتّي السبع على الأرض – فركضت سافر الوجه في الشوارع المزدحمة صارخا بالناس : *
*" اللصوص ! اللصوص الملاعين ! " فضحك الرجال والنساء مني وهرب بعضهم الى بيوتهم خائفين مذعورين .*
*وعندما بلغت ساحة المدينة اذا بفتى قد انتصب على احد السطوح وصرخ قائلا : ان هذا الرجل مجنون ايها الناس ! " وما رفعت نظري لآراه حتى قبّلت الشمس وجهي العاري لأول مرة . لأول مرة قبلت الشمس وجهي العاري فالتهب نفسي بمحبة الشمس ولم أعد بحاجة الى براقعي . وكأنما أنا في غيبوبة صرخت قائلا : مباركون مباركون أولئك اللصوص الذين سرقوا براقعي ! "*
*هكذا صرت مجنونا , ولكني قد وجدت بجنوني هذا , الحرية والنجاة معا : حرية الانفراد , والنجاة من أن يدرك الناس كياني , لأن الذين يدركون كياننا انما يستبعدون بعض ما فينا . *
*ولكن لا أفخرن كثيرا بنجاتي , فان اللص وان كان في غيابة السجن فهو في مأمن من أقرانه اللصوص . *​ 
*منقوووووووووول عن كتاب جبران خليل جبران*​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

خبران خليل جبران !!
هل هناك قلم يقارب قلمه ؟؟؟
أجمل ما قرأت , كان لجبران .
شكرا جزيلا .....و لو أمكن نقل كم أكبر في كل موضوع ( و لو على شكل مداخلات متتاليه عند الضروره ) .... طبعا من ضمن نفس الكتاب ( أو الجزء ) .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## أرزنا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*
*الله*​*عندما ارتعشت شفتاي بالنطق لأول مرة ، صعدت إلى الجبل المقدس وناديت الله قائلاً: "إنني عبدك يا ربي ، مشيئتك الخفيّة شريعتي، وساظل خاضعا لك سحابة الحياة." فلم يجبني الله بل مرّ كعاصفة هوجاء واختفى عن ناظري.*
*وبعد ألف سنة صعدت ثانية الى الجبل المقدس وخاطبت الله قائلاً : " أنا جبلة يديك يا خالي ، من تراب الأرض صنعتني وبنفحة من روحك العلوية أحييتني . فأنا مدين لك بكليتي ." *
*فلم يجبني ، وكألف من الأجنحة اجتاز بي عابراً.*
*وبعد ألف سنة صعدت إلى الجبل المقدس أيضاً وناجيت الله ثالثة قائلاً:*
*" يا أبتاه القدوس أنا ابنك الحبيب . بالرأفة والمحبة ولدتني وبالمحبة والعبادة سأرث ملكوتك."*
*فلم يجبني الله في هذه المرة ايضاً ، وكالضباب الذي يغشى قصيّ التلال توارى عن عيني.*
*وبعد ألف سنة صعدت الى الجبل المقدس وخاطبت الله رابعة قائلاً: " يا الهي الحكيم العليم ، يا كمالي ومحبتي ، أنا أمسك وأنت غدي. أنا عروق لك في ظلمات الأرض وأنت أزاهر لي في أنوار السماوات ونحن ننمو معاً أمام وجه الشمس ." فعطف الله إذ ذاك عليّ وانحنى فوقي وهمس في أذني كلمات تذوب رقة وحلاوة ، وكما يطوي البحر جدولاً منحدراً إليه طواني الله في أعماقه. *
*وعندما انحدرت إلى الأدوية والسهول كان الله هنالك ايضاً. *


----------



## أرزنا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح:*



قلم حر قال:


> خبران خليل جبران !!
> هل هناك قلم يقارب قلمه ؟؟؟
> أجمل ما قرأت , كان لجبران .
> شكرا جزيلا .....و لو أمكن نقل كم أكبر في كل موضوع ( و لو على شكل مداخلات متتاليه عند الضروره ) .... طبعا من ضمن نفس الكتاب ( أو الجزء ) .
> شكرا جزيلا .


 

شكرا قلم حر 
سأفعل كما قلت وعندما ينتهي الكتاب أعدّل الموضوع وأجمعه فيصبح كتابا واحدا


----------



## أرزنا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح *

*                           يا صاحبي*
*يا صاحبي  : انني لست على ما يبدو لك مني , فما مظاهري سوى رداء دقيق الصنع محوك من خيوط التساهل والحسنى , ألتف به ليدرأ عني تطفلك ويقيك من اهمالي وتغافلي . وأما ذاتي الخفية الكبرى التي أدعوها أنا فسرّ غامض مكنون في أعماق سكون نفسي ولا يدركه أحد سواي , وهنالك سيبقى أبدا غامضا مسترا .*
*يا صاحبي : انني أود أن لا تصدق ما أقول وأن لا تثق بما أفعل لأن أقوالي ليست سوى صدى لأفكارك , وأفغالي ليست سوى أشباح ّامالك . *
*يا صاحبي : انني أود أن لا تصدق ما أقول وأن لا تثق بما أفعل , لأن أقوالي ليست سوى صدى لأفكارك , وأفعالي ليست سوى أشباح ّامالك .*
*يا صاحبي : عندما تقول لي  : " الريح تهب شرقا " أجيبك على الفور قائلا : " نعم انها تهب شرقا " لأنني لا أريد أن يخطر لك أن أفكاري السابحة مع أمواج البحر لا تستطيع أن تحلق طائرة على متون ارياح . أما أنت فقد مزقت الأرياح نسيج أفكارك القديمة البالية فبتّ قاصرا عن ادراك أفكاري العميقة المرفرفة فوق البحار . وحسن أنك لم تدرك كنهها لأنّني أريد أن أمشي على البحر وحدي . *
*يا صاحبي : عندما تبزع شمس نهارك تدنو ظلمة ليلي , ومع ذلك فاني أحدّثك من وراء ستائر ظلمتي عن أشعة الشمس الذهبية التي ترقص عند الظهيرة على فتن الجبال وعما تحدثه في رقصها من الظلال الظليلة المنسابة الى الأودية والحقول – أحدثك عن كل ذلك لأنك لا تستطيع أن تسمع أناشيد ظلمتي ولا أن ترى خفقان جناحي بين الكواكب والنجوم . وما أحلى أنك لا تسمع ولا ترى ذلك لأني أوثر أن أسامر الليل وحدي .*
*يا صاحبي : عندما تصعد الى سمائك أهبط الى جحيمي . ومع أنه تفصلني عنك هوة لا يستطاع عبورها تظل تناديني قائلا : يا رفيقي , يا صاحبي " , فأجيبك : " يا  رفيقي  , يا صاحبي " , لأنني لا أريد أن ترى جحيمي , فإن لهيبه يحرق باصرتيك ودخانه يسد منخريك . أما أنا فانني أضن بجحيمي أن يزوره من كان على شاكلتك , لأنني أفضل أن أكون في جحيمي وحدي .*
* يا صاحبي : أنت تقول انك تعشق الحق والفضيلة والجمال , وأنا أقول مقتديا بك انه يليق بالانسان أن يعشق مثل هذه المناقب , غير أنني أضحك من محبتك في قلبي سائرا ضحكي عنك , لأنني أريد أن أضحك وحدي . *
*يا صاحبي : انك رجل فاضل متيقظ حكيم , بل انك رجل كامل . ولذلك فاني ضنا بكرامتك أخاطبك بحكمة وتيقظ – ولكني مجنون منجذب عن العالم الذي تقطنه أنت الى عالم غريب بعيد , وانني أستر عنك جنوني لأنني أود أن أكون مجنونا وحدي .*
*أنت لست بصاحبي , يا صاح ! ولكن كيف السبيل لاقناعك فتفقه وتفهم ؟ ان طريقي غير طريقك ولكننا نمشي معا جنبا الى جنب . *​


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​​*اللعين*​*قلت مرة اللعين:" ألم تسأم نفسك الإقامة في هذا الحقل وحيداًً منفرداً ؟"*
*فأجابني قائلاً: "إنّ لي في التخويف لذّة لا يسبر غورها ، ولذا فإني راض عن عملي ولا أمله." *
*ففكرت هنيهة ثم قلت له: " بالصواب أجبت ، فإنه قد سبق لي فخبرت هذه اللذة بنفسي." *
*فأجابني قائلاً : " إنك واهم يا هذا ، فإنّ هذه اللذة لا يعرف طعمها إلاّ من كان محشوّا بالقش مثلي." *
*فتركته اذ ذاك وانصرفت وأنا لا أدري هل مدحني أم تنّقصني. *
*وانقضى عام صار اللعين في أثنائه فيلسوفا علاّمة. وعندما مررت به ثانية رأيت غرابين يبنيان عشّا تحت قبّعته.*​


----------



## كتكووتة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع دة 

الغريبة ان عند قراءته تشعر وكأنه يتحدث عنك وعن أفكارك ..... هو دة الابداع فعلا

شكرا كمان مرة 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

سلام المسيح



كتكووتة قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع دة
> 
> الغريبة ان عند قراءته تشعر وكأنه يتحدث عنك وعن أفكارك ..... هو دة الابداع فعلا
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لك


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*بين هجعة ويقظة *​

كان في المدينة حيث ولدت إمرأة وابنة وكانت لهما عادة أن تمشيا وهما نائمتان . 
فحدث في إحدى ليالي الصيف الهادئة الجميلة أن نهضت الأم وابنتها من نومهما على جاري عادتهما ومشتا – وهما نائمتان – في حديقتهما المبرقة بالضباب . 
وفيما هما ماشيتان قالت الأم لإبنتها : " تباً لك من عدو شرير ! أنت التي هدمت شبابي وبنت حياتها على أنقاض حياتي ! آه لو أستطيع أن أقتلك ! " . 
فأجابت الإبنة وقالت : " أيتها المرأة الممقوتة والحيزبون الأنانية الرثة القائمة بيني وبين ذلتي الطليقة يا من تود أن تكون حياتي صدى لحياتها الرثة البالية ! ألا ليتكل تهلكين ! " 
وفي تلك اللحظة صاح الديك فأفاقتا معاً من نومهما وهما بعد في الحديقة ما شيتان . ​فقالت الأم بلطف : " أذاك أنت ياحمامتي ؟ فأجابت الأبنة بحلاوة : " نعم أنا ابنتك يا حنونتي ! 
​


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*الناسكان *​
عاش ناسكان في قنة جبل عالٍ وكانا دائبين في عبادة الله وحبهما الواحد للآخر . وكان لهذين الناسكين قصعة من الخزف لم يكن لهما غيرها مقتنى . 
ففي أحد الأيام وسوس الخناس في قلب الناسك الكهل فجاء الى رفيقه الشاب وقال له : " لقد مضى على حياتنا معاً زمن طويل وقد آن لنا أن نفترق . ولذا فاني أريد أن نقسم مقتنياتنا ." 
فاكتأب الناسك الشاب وأجابه قائلاً : " إن انفصالك عني يجرح قلبي وحقك يا أخي . ولكن إن كان ثمة من ضرورة لذهابك فلتكن مشيئتك ." 
ثم تناول القصعة الخزقية بيده وقال له : " إن هذه القصعة هي كل ما نقتني أيها الأخ العزيز ولما كانت قسمتها بيننا مستحيلة فأرى أن تكون لك وحدك . " 
فأجابه الناسك الكهل وهو يتميز غيظاً قائلاً : " إنني لا لأطلب منك صدقة ولا أقبل متاعاً ليس لي ولذا يجب أن تقسم القصعة فينال كل منا نصيبه منها ." 
فقال له الشاب برقة : " إذا قسمنا القصعة فاية منفعة ترجى من قسمتها سواء لك أم لي ؟ دعنا إن حسن لديك نقترع عليها ." 
فأجابه الكهل وقال : " إنني لا أريد سوى حصتي كما تقتضي العدالة بيننا . ولن أرضى البتة عن القرعة العمياء التي تحط من قدر العدالة وتجعلني مقامراً أعرض العدالة وحصتي لصدفة عمياء . ولذا أطلب قسمة القصعة . " 
فلم يبق إذ ذاك مجال للشاب أن يبحث معه في الموضوع فقال له : " إذا كانت هذه حقيقة رغبتك أيها الأخ الحبيب ووددت أن يكون الأمر على ما وصفت فلتقسم القصعة." 
فاسود وجه الناسك الكهل وصرخ به قائلاً : " تباً لك ما أجبنك وما أقعدك عن الخصام أيها الخامل البليد ! " ​


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​​​*الكلب الحكيم *​​مر كلب حكيم ذات يوم بجماعة من السنانير ولما دنا منهم رآهم منصرفين عنه ولم يعبأوا بقدومه . فوقف يتأملهم مستغرباً أمرهم . 
وفيما هو يتطلع إليهم نهض من بين الجماعة سنور بادن تبدو على وجهه أمائر الهيبة والوقار فنظر إلى رفقائه وقال لهم : " صلوا أيها الأخوة المؤمنون فإني الحق أقول لكم إنكم إذا صليتم وكررتم صلاتكم بحرارة يستجاب تضرعكم وتمطركم السماء فئراناً في الحال ." 
فلما سمع الكلب الحكيم تلك العظة البالغة ضحك منهم في قلبه وارتد عنهم وهو يردد لنفسه قوله : " ما أغبى هؤلاء السنانير وما أعمى بصائرهم عن إدراك ما في الكتب! أليس مكتوباً بل ألم أقرأ أنا وأجدادي من قبل أخبروني أن ما تمطره السماء إجابة للصلوات والتضرعات والإبتهالات ليس فئراناً بل عظام ؟ " ​


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​ 


*أطلبوا تجدوا *​ 

كان في قديم الزمان إنسان وكان له ملء وادٍ من الإبر . 
ففي أحد الأيام جاءت إليه أم يسوع وقالت له : " ياصاحب إن رداء إبني مشقوق وأريد أن أرتقه له قبل أن يذهب إلى الهيكل أفلا تقرضني إبرة ؟ " 
فلم يعطها إبرة غير أنه أعطاها عظة بالغة كانت عنده موضوعها "أطلبوا تجدوا " لكي تأخذها الى إبنها قبل أن يذهب إلى الهيكل . ​


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​ 


*الذوات السبع *​ 

*في سكون اليل العميق وقد بدأ النعاس يغالبني جلست ذواتي السبع يتحادثن . *
*فقالت الذات الأولى : لقد مرت الأيام والأعوام على وجودي في هذا المجنون وليس لي ما أفعله سوى تجديد آلامه نهاراً وأحزانه ليلاً . وقد كرهت نفسي القيام بهذه الوظيفة المملة فلأثورن عليه . " *
*فأجابتها الذات الثانية قائلة : " إنك أوفر مني حظاً يا أختاه فقد قدر لي أن أكون شريكة لهذا المجنون في أفراحه وملذاته فأضحك لضحكه وأترنم في ساعات سروره وبأقدام مثلثة الأجنحة أرقص لأفكاره البراقة فإن تكن ثورة فمن أحق بها مني ؟" *
*فقالت الذات الثالثة : " أواه أيتها الرفيقتان ! إن عملي أدعى الى الثورة من عمليكما . فانا الذات المريضة حباً الماتهبة شوقاً الهائمة حنيناً ! ألا إن الثورة على هذا المجنون من شأني وأنا ذات الشقاء والأسى . " *
*فقالت الرابعة : " إنني أكثر منكن شقاء أيتها الرفيقات فقد قدر لي أن أثير كوامن البغض وأو قظ نيران الكره والحقد في قلب هذا المجنون فأنا الذات الثائرة الهوجاء المولودة في كهوف الجحيم السوداء أحق منكن بالثورة على مهمتي . " *
*وقالت الذات الخامسة : " إنني أغبطكن جميعاً أيتها الأخوات بما قدر لكن من العمل السعيد فقد آثر الدهر أن أجدد أحلام هذا المجنون التي لا تنتهي وأهيج جوعه وعطشه اللذين لا يسكنان هائمة به على وجهي في فضاء الا نهاية من غير أن أتذوق طعم الراحة ناشدة ما لم يعرف قط وما لم يخلق بعد فأنا – أنا أولى منكن بالثورة والعصيان . " *
*فقالت الذات السادسة : " ما أسعدكن أيتها الأخوات وما أتعسني وأشقاني ! فأنا الذات المشتعلة العاملة الحقيرة التي بيديها الدائبتين وعينيها الساهرتين ترسم من أيامها صوراً وتمنح العناصر الدنيئة العديمة الشكل أشكالاً جميلة خالدة – ألا أنه أجدر بي أنا الذات المعتزلة الهادئة أن أنقم وأثور . " *
*فتطلعت الذات السابعة في كل منهن وقالت : " أف منكن جميعاً ! ما أغرب ثورتكن على هذا الرجل المسكين بحجة أن لكل منكن عملاً محموداً . حبذا لو أسعدتني الأيام بعمل محدود كأعمالكن . فأنا ذات بطالة لا عمل لها أجلس ابداً بين الانهايتين – الصمت والظلام – في حين أن كل واحدة منكن دائبة في تجديد الحياة على تنوع مظاهرها . بربكن قلن لي أيتها الشقيقات من منا أحق بالثورة أنتن أم أنا ؟ " *
*ولما فرغت الذات السابعة من كلامها نظرت إليها الذوات الست بشفقة وحنان ولم يحرن جواباً . *
*وجن الليل فرقدن في طيات صدورهن استسلام جديد وخضوع سعيد كل لما قسم لها من الواجب المحدود ! *
*أما الذات السابعة فظلت شاخصة تراقب اللاشيء الذي وراء كل شيء .* ​


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​​*العدالة *​​ وكان عرس في قصر الأمير في إحدى الليالي وكان المدعوون يدخلون ويخرجون . فدخل رجل مع الداخلين وحيا الأمير باحترام ووقار . فنظر إليه الجميع بدهشة لأن إحدى عينيه كانت مفقوءة والدم ينزف من نقرتها الفارغة .
فسأله الأمير قائلاً : " ما دهاك يا صاح ؟ " فأجابه الرجل قائلاً : " أنا لص أيها الأمير وقد إغتنمت الفرصة في ظلمة هذه الليلة على جاري عادتي وذهبت لأسرق أموال أحد الصيارفة . وفيما أنا أتسلق الجدار لأدخل دكان الصيرفي ضللت سبيلي ودخلت نافذة جاره الحائك . فعدوت طالباً الهرب وأنا لا أبصر شيئاً لشدة الظلام فلطم نول الحائك عيني وفقأها . ولذلك قد أتيتك الآن ملمساً أن تنصفني من الحائك . " 
فأرسا الأمير واستدعى الحائك . فأحضر الحائك في الحال فأمر الأمير أن تقلع عينه. 
فقال له الحائك : " بالصواب حكمت أيها الأمير فإن العدالة تقضي بقلع عيني ولكنه غير خاف على سموك أنني أحتاج في حرفي الى عينين لكي أرى حاشيتي الشقة التي أنسجها . غير أن لي جاراً إسكافاً له عينين مثلي ولكنه لا يحتاج في مهتنه إلا الى عين واحدة . فاستدعه إن أردت وأقلع إحدى عينيه للمحافظة على الشريعة . " 
فأرسل الأمير في الحال واستدعى الإسكاف فحضر واقتلعت عينه . وهكذا تأيدت العدالة ! ​


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*الثعلب *​
*خرج الثعلب من مأواه عند شروق الشمس فتطلع الى ظله منذهلاً وقال : " سأتغدى اليوم جملاً . " ثم مضى في سبيله يفتش عن الجمال الصباح كله . وعند الظهيرة تفرس في ظله ثانية وقال مندهشاً : " بلى إن فأرة واحدة تكفيني ."* ​


----------



## املا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

انا معجب بشخص جبران خليل جبران خاصه كيف يصور شخصيه يهوذا الاسخريوطي هو رائع فعلا 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## maria123 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

شكرا كتير عل الموضوع


----------



## أرزنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

سلام المسيح



املا قال:


> انا معجب بشخص جبران خليل جبران خاصه كيف يصور شخصيه يهوذا الاسخريوطي هو رائع فعلا
> 
> فلتكن مباركا


 

شكرا لك والله يباركك


----------



## أرزنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

سلام المسيح



maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير عل الموضوع


 
الله يحميك


----------



## أرزنا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*الملك الحكيم *​​كان في إحدى المدن النائية ملك جبار حكيم وكان مخوفاً لجبروته ومحبوباً لحكمته .
وكان في وسط تلك المدينة بئر ماء نقي عذب يشرب منها جميع سكان المدينة من الملك وأعوانه فما دون لأنه لم يكن في المدينة بئر سواها . 
وفيما الناس نيام في إحدى اليالي جاءت ساحرة الى المدينة خلسة وألقت في البئر سبع نقط من سائل غريب وقالت : " كل من يشرب من هذا الماء فيما بعد يصير مجنوناً ." 
وفي الصباح التالي شرب كل سكان المدينة من ماء البئر وجنوا على نحو ما قالت الساحرة . ولكن الملك والوزير لم يشربا من ذلك الماء . 
وعندما بلغ الخبر آذان المدينة طاف سكانها من حي إلى حي ومن زقاق إلى زقاق وهم يتسارون قائلين : " قد جن ملكنا ووزيره إن ملكنا ووزيره قد أضاعا رشدهما . إننا نأبى أن يملك علينا ملك مجنون . هيا بنا نخلعه عن عرشه ! " 
وفي ذلك المساء سمع الملك بما جرى فأمر على الفور بأن يملأ حق ذهبي (كان قد ورثه عن أجداده) من مياه البئر . فملأوه في الحال وأحضروه إليه . فأخذه الملك بيده وأداره الى فمه . وبعد أن ارتوى من مائه دفعه الى وزيره فأبى الوزير على ثمالته. 
فعرف سكان المدينة بذلك وفرحوا فرحاً عظيماً جداً لأن ملكهم ووزيره ثابا الى رشدهما . ​


----------



## أرزنا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*الطموح *​​جلس ثلاثة الى خوان في حانة وكان الأول حائكاً والثاني نجاراً والثالث حفار قبور . 
فقال الحائك لرفيقه : " قد بعت اليوم كفناً بديعاً من الكتان بدينارين . فلنشرب ما طاب لنا من الخمر . " 
فقال لهما حفار القبور : " إنني لم أحفر اليوم سوى قبر واحد أيها الصديقان ولكن الذي استأجرني دفع لي الأجر مضاعفاً . فلنستحل بقليل من العسل ." 
فحفلت بهم الخمارة في تلك اليلة لأنهم طلبوا الخمر والحم والعسل مراراً وكانوا يرقصون طرباً . 
أما صاحب الحانة فكان يلتفت بين آونة وأخرى الى زوجته متبسماً وهو يكاد لا يصدق ما يراه بعينيه . لأن ضيوفه الثلاثة كانوا ينفقون المال من غير حساب . 
وظل الأصحاب في الحانة الى ساعة متأخرة من اليل يأكلون ويشربون . وبعد أن امتلأوا من كل شيء انصرفوا وهم يغنون ويضجون . 
وكان صاحب الحانة وزوجته واقفين بباب حانتهما يشيعان ضيوفهما بأنظارهما . ​فقالت المرأة لزوجها : حبذا لو الحظ يسعدنا في كل يوم بمثل هؤلاء الزبائن الكرماء الشرفاء فإننا نتمكن وقتئذ من إعفاء ابننا الوحيد من خدمة هذه الحانة القذرة ونستطيع تعليمه في المستقبل قسيساً


----------



## أرزنا (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​​*اللذة الجديدة *​​اخترعت في ليلتي الماضية لذة جديدة . 
وبينما كنت اتمتع بها لأول مرة رأيت ملاكاً وشيطاناً قد وقفا ببابي يتخاصمان ويتناقشان على تعريف لذتي . 
فكان الأول يصرخ بأعلى صوته قائلاً : " إنها خطيئة مميتة . " 
فيعترضه الثاني قائلاً : " بصوت أشد من صوته : " لا لعمري إنها فضيلة . " ​


----------



## أرزنا (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف صرت مجنونا (جبران خليل جبران)*

*سلام المسيح*​​*اللغة الأخرى *​​حدث أنه بعد ميلادي بثلاثة أيام كنت متكئاً في مهدي الحريري أتفرس بلهفة غريبة في العالم الجديد حوالي . 
فقالت أمي للمرضع : " كيف حال ولدي اليوم ؟ " فأجابتها قائلة : " هو بخير يا سيدتي فقد أطعمته ثلاث مرات ولم أر قط قبله طفلاً بشوشاً مثله . " 
فما سمعت ذلك حتى ثار ثائر غضبي وصرخت قائلاً : " لا تصدقي لا تصدقي ذلك يا أماه فإن فراشي خشن الملمس والحليب الذي رضعته مر المذاق ورائحة الثدي كريهة في أنفي فيا شد ما بي من تعاسة ! " 
فلم تفهم أمي لغتي وكذلك المرضع لم تفقه ما قلته لآنني خاطبتها بلغة العالم الذي أتيت منه . 
وفي اليوم الحادي والعشرين لولادتي وهو اليوم الذي تعمدت فيه قال الكاهن لأمي : " إنني أهنئك يا سيدتي أن إبنك ولد مسيحياً . " 
فقلت للكاهن مندهشاً : " إذا كان الأمر كما تقول فأحر بأمك التي في السماء أن تكون تعسة بك لأنك لم تولد بعد مسيحياً . " 
فلم يفهم الكاهن ما قلته له بلغتي . 
وبعد سبعة أقمار  جاءنا عراف فتفرس في وجهي مالياً وقال لأمي : " إن إبنك هذا سيكون زعيماً داهية وسيتبعه الناس طائعين . " 
فصرخت بأعلى صوتي قائلاً : " تلك نبوءة كاذبة فأنا أدرى بنفسي وأعلم يقيناً أنني سأدرس الموسيقى والغناء ولن أكون إلا موسيقياً . " 
ولشد ما دهشت إذ لم يفهم أحد لغتي مع أنني كنت قد بلغت ذلك الحد من عمري . 
ولقد مر على ذلك ثلاث وثلاثون سنة وقد ماتت أمي والمرضع والكاهن (ظلل الله أرواحهم برحمته ) .  أما العراف فلا يزال حياً يرزق . وقد رأيته في الأمس أمام الهيكل فحدثته وحدثني وأطلعته على انخراطي في سلك أبناء الموسيقى فقال لي : " قد طالما وثقت بأنك ستكون موسيقياً كبيراً ولقد سبقت في أيام طفولتك فأنبأت أمك بمستقبلك هذا " 
فصدقت أقواله لأني أنا نفسي نسيت لغة العالم الذي أتيت منه . ​


----------

